# Kitty litter



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, you can use it in your tank, you can also now eat it as well.

http://www.kidskuisine.com/asp/recipe.asp?recipe=104

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had cats all my life.

I don't think theres anyway in he!! I could eat that.


But it did give my wife and I a good laugh.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You know you want to eat them tootsie rolls

Hummm.........

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Hehehehehe... kids are gross.


----------

